
Chrome OS on regular PCs - gjsman-1000
http://Forum.xda-developers.com/hardware-hacking/chromebooks/
======
gjsman-1000
Wrong URL (sorry): [https://forum.xda-developers.com/hardware-
hacking/chromebook...](https://forum.xda-developers.com/hardware-
hacking/chromebooks/guide-installing-official-chrome-os-pc-t3865697)

